# Own nothing, have everything.



## Liviu

Hello 1st of all, i`m new here so what i want, is to have a translation from english to hebrew for this phrase: " *Own nothing, have everything.* "

This phrase it`s like my daily moto and i`ve really wanted a translation in hebrew, because i want to make an tattoo with that phrase in hebrew and i don`t seem to find a correct translation for this.

Thank you in advance and keep out the good work !


----------



## scriptum

Hi Liviu, and welcome.

The truth is that your motto seems rather puzzling to me... Could you explain its exact meaning please?

Thanks.


----------



## Liviu

Hello *Scriptum* and thank you for the warm welcome.

My so called motto haves the following meaning: 
Own nothing, have everything = i`m not a wealth (rich) man, but i have everything i need like friendship and family.

This is what i think is the right meaning for this phrase.

Thank you for replying and i look forward hearing from you.

Keep out the good work !


----------



## scriptum

Hmmm. I am at a loss. I am afraid your motto could be only rendered in Hebrew with paraphrases too long for a tattoo...
Now how about "אושר איננו עושר" ("happiness is not wealth")? This is a pretty current phrase, and it is rather close to your motto's meaning.
Of course it is not an exact translation. Maybe someone else will come up with better suggestions.


----------



## Liviu

Your phrase is good too, i will think about it a lot, because it have a meaning and it`s close to my so could motto.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## dinji

Liviu said:


> Your phrase is good too, i will think about it a lot, because it have a meaning and it`s close to my so could motto.
> 
> Thank you for your reply.


The rabbinic version of this idiom would be 

טוב האושר מן העושר

'happiness is better than wealth' 
This saying was said to be rabbinic in a Hebrew language manual that i used years ago.


----------



## shunshun

I will go with straight translation especially since you are looking for something to have as a tattoo.

My take on that is: בעל שום דבר שיש לו הכל

Like saying- the owner of nothing that has everything

**or maybe הייה בעל שום דבר ויהיה לך הכל

Let me know if you have any question.


----------



## scriptum

shunshun said:


> My take on that is: בעל שום דבר שיש לו הכל


Hmmm. With all respect, such translation would be even less clear than the original. The meaning of "בעל" is much larger than "owner". One may be בעל נכסים as well as בעל מום. And בעל שום דבר sounds queer to my ears. Reminds me of Shakespeare's _Sans teeth, sans eyes, sans taste, sans everything..._


----------



## amikama

scriptum said:


> And בעל שום דבר sounds queer to my ears.


And to my ears too (although I'm deaf... ). I would suggest:
מי שאין לו דבר, יש לו הכל 
or:
אדם אשר אין לו דבר, יש לו הכל (more idiomatic and literary, but also longer)


----------



## shunshun

thanks for the feedback, I see what you guys are saying.

I like your last one. Maybe: זה שאין לו דבר יש לו הכל


----------



## Dinaazem

Yes, I'd also go for the last one


----------



## dinji

shunshun said:


> thanks for the feedback, I see what you guys are saying.
> 
> I like your last one. Maybe: זה שאין לו דבר יש לו הכל


I am sorry to disgree, but Amikama's nearly identical first version 12.12.2008 appears to my ear to be much better Hebrew:
מי שאין לו דבר, יש לו הכל 

To say: ...זה שאין לו 
may be colloquial?


----------

